# Australia, Noosa Heads, Queensland



## Kola (Jan 15, 2006)

I need help from Australian Tuggers in deciding which resort in or around Noosa Heads to request for Dec. this year. The location is an important consideraton. One resort, called Novotel Twin Waters Beach Houses, is listed by II as being on a salt water lagoon, but there is little info on it. There is no web link on another, called Club Noosa. There will be four adults only who prefer a beach-front location away from the crowds and are not interested in city entertainment. Could anyone who knows the area provide more info on the two resorts and/or recommend any others ?  

Kola


----------



## chubby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kola
Club  Noosa is not near the beach in Noosa it is about 4KLS in land and you will only get views of the Noosa river there are no time share resorts that give you beach views there rci has two just across  the road from the beach you have other hotels in front of you.
Novatel twin waters is in Maroochydore about 30KLS south of Noosa Heads it would have beach veiws to get more info on it look up 
www. accorhotels.com.au
then novatel and they give you a map.


----------



## Kola (Jan 18, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> Hi Kola
> Club  Noosa is not near the beach in Noosa it is about 4KLS in land and you will only get views of the Noosa river there are no time share resorts that give you beach views there rci has two just across  the road from the beach you have other hotels in front of you.
> Novatel twin waters is in Maroochydore about 30KLS south of Noosa Heads it would have beach veiws to get more info on it look up
> www. accorhotels.com.au
> then novatel and they give you a map.



Thanks, Chubby. I was able to get a map of Noosa Heads showing location of Club Noosa.
Could you give me the names of the two RCI timeshare resorts accross the road from the beach ?

Kola


----------



## chubby (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kola
The resorts are French Quarter [6125]
62 Hasting Street Noosa Heads 
Ocean Breeze Resort [6169]
52 Hasting Street Noosa Heads 
These resorts are Breakfree Resorts RCI have deal with them out here so you can exchange into them . Breakfree site for more info is 
www.stellaresorts.com.au/breakfree-resorts/
you can book these resorts there charges are per person.Look under Sunshine Coast then Noosa


----------



## Kola (Jan 20, 2006)

Chubby,

Thanks - this is very helpful. Now its a question of getting an exchange !

Kola


----------



## chubby (Jan 21, 2006)

Kola


If  you look up RCI extra vaction Ocean Breeze is avable on the 8 and15 of Dec 06 if that helps.


----------

